# 3000 Watts portable generator needed



## ericying (Feb 25, 2016)

I am really in need of a portable generator as compact as possible and could get the job done. I went through many articles and found one which explained the smallest portable generator during power failure. I only want to light up couple of lights, fridge and microwave. So I found out the amount of power in watts, required power is 3000 watts. Can anyone suggest me the feasible,compact and durable portable generator ?


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

*3000W Generator Needed*

I will always favor getting the very best - they are there when you need them. Having said that, I believe the Honda 3K would be a good investment...didn't say purchase - it is close to $2K, but many years into the future you will be glad you spent it then. Of course some will say get the Chinese, your not using it all the time, save yourself the bucks....pay me now or pay me later. FYI, I have a Honda 2000i that I bought new in '02, and wouldn't part with it - use it in the yard, on the boat, tailgating - Hondas are quiet and reliable.


----------



## hammick (Feb 29, 2016)

Check out the Wen inverter 56200i. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SMNLF4M/ref=sr_ph?ie=UTF8&qid=1456725881&sr=1&keywords=wen+inverter

It is a Yamaha clone and has the same engine as the Yamaha EU2000IS. I have two of these. You can easily parallel them for 3000 continuous watts. It's made in China but so are the Yamaha inverters. Two year warranty, excellent reviews and just as quiet as the Yamaha. I like them so much that I am selling my Yamaha EF2400is.


----------

